

SteamBits.com: Steam, Blizzard, Origin, uPlay, Retro, Xbox Games for Bitcoin - morphanite
http://www.steambits.com

======
benologist
You forgot GOG.com

~~~
morphanite
That was the Retro part :D

~~~
benologist
People who know the big game marketplaces probably aren't going to make that
connection, especially when you're calling Steam, Origin and Uplay by their
names.

